# what do you guys prefer tool box or tool bag.



## BISON (Oct 7, 2005)

Just looking for some opinions on tool boxes or tool bags. I have been using a craftsman tool bag as my secondary tool bag for a while now. The problem is that I am always digging for stuff and it doesn't provide any protection for meters or other fragile test equiptment. Let me know if anyone has any recomendations for a functional tough tool box.


----------



## Radman (Oct 7, 2005)

Boxes just aren't my bag, baby.

But all Austin Powers jokes aside, I like the soft, loving feel of a bag.


----------



## Mayhem (Oct 8, 2005)

I prefer a tool box for the fact that it offers protection and as mine is a briefcase style one, I have an insert into which most of the tools fit. It is custom built by a road case company and has lockable butterfly locks. Great for loading up, locking up and throwing into the truck!


----------



## len (Oct 8, 2005)

Neither, I have a work box. Looks like an amp rack from the outside, but has a hinged front cover that opens to reveal drawers. The drawers are all felt lined, and two of them are padded. Inside the door of the case is a small collapsing table in case I need it. 

We also found a work box that has a refrigerator and a microwave on top of that. When we use it, which isn't often, it is the last thing loaded on the truck so when we arrive at the job site it is the first thing unloaded and plugged in. 

Mostly we use it at summer fesitvals where we have to be on site for 2 - 3 days.


----------



## propmonkey (Oct 8, 2005)

i prefer my gatemouth bag.


----------



## jonhirsh (Nov 15, 2005)

I have a work box it can hold my computer, harness, tools, and anything else i can cram in. the lid comes off and becomes the work table. Its great for on site drafting or as a console table. 

Unfortunately well in university it just sits here in my apartment and mocks me. 





JH


----------



## ship (Nov 15, 2005)

There is a nice concept. I like the use of the cover for a table. At one point I had to retrofit a road case for handeling a medium/small size electric stove/oven. Something about the talent liking to make pancakes on site. Refrigerators, microwaves, expresso machines and lots of other kitchens are popular and fairly wise to have available.

For me, a Road box and a three chest Craftsman mechanics tool box. After that, it depends upon what I'm taking with me. I have two more multi drawer tool boxes, two tool chests and one tool bag.


----------



## len (Nov 16, 2005)

ship said:


> There is a nice concept. I like the use of the cover for a table. At one point I had to retrofit a road case for handeling a medium/small size electric stove/oven.



As bands become more powerful (goofy) and more demanding with their riders, the traveling kitchens are growing more and more. I even saw a show on the food network or something about touring kitchens. They bring everything from refrigerators to deep fryers along on tour, all in cases. The rule was the kitchen stuff goes on the tail of the first truck, so it can come off first and be set up for the first meal. 

Me, I'm lucky to get a microwave burrito or Ramen bowl on a job site.


----------



## sound_nerd (Nov 16, 2005)

I much prefer using a road box, although I can't use my road box at school due to space restrictions. I've got a road box that has a pull out handle and rollerblade wheels on one end. At school, I've got a soft sided tool bag, with two tool pouches as inserts. I hate how it doesn't protect anything, but it does have a shoulder strap that makes it easier to carry between the tool room/main stgae/studio/shop areas.


----------



## avkid (Nov 16, 2005)

I will take my Mastercart over any small toolbox or bag.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1340672&cp=1254945.1259495&parentPage=family


----------



## bdesmond (Nov 17, 2005)

Depends where I'm going - for the most part I haul the bag around. When I'm out working in the field I've got my zip up CLC bag that has anything I need for basic electrical, telecom, repairing/working on computer equipment, and racking gear. I have clip on zip up bags from CLC that have "special" job kits in them. Those I have to know ahead of time - e.g. working on coax systems. When I'm at the office, it's the office toolbox, sits in the desk drawer and I tell trusted colleagues its there. I have pretty much everything I need to work on anything in a full scale datacenter in there, and I can pick it up and go with little to no notice. 

The bag also fits inside my suitcase nicely and leaves ample room for enough clothing. If I'm on the road for more than a few days, my suitcase expands from carryon size to taller. Of course with the toolbag it's got to go checked luggage anyways which is a real PITA. TSA opens the damn thing every single time. 




avkid said:


> I will take my Mastercart over any small toolbox or bag.
> 
> http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1340672&cp=1254945.1259495&parentPage=family



No offense, but that thing would get the crap beat out of it pretty quickly in a heavy use environment. I had one of the Craftsman ones, just the top part. It was nice for small stuff where I needed to take a circ saw and drill or some other small assortment of power tools. Only use I ever had for it - don't have it anymore. Those plastic handles have a tendency to break too.


----------



## avkid (Nov 20, 2005)

I know it would not survive long if I was constantly traveling or hauling it up and down stairs, but for what I do it is more than sufficent.


----------



## Inaki2 (Nov 20, 2005)

Touring people are more inclined into workboxes, amongst other things, they'll hold more (especially when you start taking spare parts with you), are more organized and won't get lost so easy. If you plan it well you can make it fit in a truck pack also.
They're also much more expensive!


----------



## jonhirsh (Nov 20, 2005)

True but they last forever, mine was a coustome build and came in at about $900 canadian So you can see how that compares to a rolling case or whatever but all that matters is that it works for you and fits your concept and budget. 

JH


----------



## airkarol (Sep 23, 2007)

Definitely a bag.


----------



## avkid (Sep 23, 2007)

I have since abandoned the MasterCart, my Craftsman bag and my 23 inch hand box.
I learned a wise lesson from an old hand, "if you're that unprepared that you need a huge box just in case, you probably shouldn't be doing the gig anyway."
I have a small briefcase with my cans, sharpies, electrical tape, a light, a few CD's and a pair of earplugs.
The electrical belt stays in the car most of the time.


----------



## len (Sep 24, 2007)

avkid said:


> I learned a wise lesson from an old hand, "if you're that unprepared that you need a huge box just in case, you probably shouldn't be doing the gig anyway."



True, but he probably never worked for some of the production companies I work for. Their lack of organization borders on the criminal. So it pays for me to have my tools, because their stuff is not prepped very well.


----------



## avkid (Sep 24, 2007)

len said:


> True, but he probably never worked for some of the production companies I work for. Their lack of organization borders on the criminal. So it pays for me to have my tools, because their stuff is not prepped very well.


I'm talking freelance with known and trusted providers.
If it's a festival with unknowns you can bet I have a couple of cases full of backup gear.


----------



## kwotipka (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a Storm iM2750 case that has a few hundred thousand miles on it. It fits as checked baggage and either at 49.5lbs or 69lbs depending on the airline. Yes, I have the weight marked on most of the items. The airlines have given it their best and it is still in pretty good shape. One time, one of the wheels was broken off. I called the dealer and 10 minutes later I got a call from Hardigg (maker of case). They couldn't believe that it had gotten broken. They red labeled me a new complete backplate (handle and wheels) and asked that I send back the old one (prepaid) so they could look at it.

Oh yea, one last thing. Don't pack any liquids.


----------



## avkid (Sep 28, 2007)

The day I get a trailer:
http://www.audiopile.net/products/Cases/DR002H_toolcase/DR002H_cutsheet.asp


----------



## kwotipka (Sep 30, 2007)

I am learning that there are a lot of students on here. When I was just starting my career, I would geek out over cases and storage. I don't know if that makes me a pack rat or an uber geek. Here are some pics from a job with AVW TELAV in Montreal. This is by far one of the neater set boxes I have seen. Since I usually am moving from one job to another quickly my box has to travel with me. I wish I could build a box this nice and complete.


----------



## kwotipka (Sep 30, 2007)

I have learned over the years to pack the things that the folks back at the production company's shop seem to forget. I'll post a list later on if I get the chance. No matter what you as a freelancer pack, you cannot save the packers from themselves sometimes. Just ask the person who had to drive from New Orleans to Memphis overnight to bring me a lens this week.


----------



## len (Sep 30, 2007)

avkid said:


> ... with known and trusted providers ...



Most of the people I work for, the more I know them, the less I trust them.


----------



## Logos (Sep 30, 2007)

I actually think there are two questions here.

I walk onto a job with
6" Bahco Crescent wrench
Leatherman Blast (Recently had my 12 year old classic stolen at a rig up)
Maglite
several rolls of Electricians tape
Gloves

In my car I have
My Electricians tool box
My Spanners and grips tool box
My Cordless
My magic box. (contains all sorts of goodies including plugs, various convertors and spares for my equipment.)

If I have planned correctly and nothing major goes wrong I never have to go to my car.


----------



## kwotipka (Oct 1, 2007)

len said:


> Most of the people I work for, the more I know them, the less I trust them.


And that is why I have my yellow box. For a more painful in depth look at it, go here: My Workbox.


----------

